# Most extreme so far....



## Stefan2209 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey all,

promised i´d get back to you with something special, here we go.

Before i start, some info´s first, the pictured specimen is a fresh import from asia. I have more detailed info´s about the locality, but won´t tell it there, so please son´t inquire.
The spider is said to be quite skittish and agressive, it shows a quite extreme thread-display, as it raises nearly all its legs at once, sitting on its butt.
Next to that, it webs a lot.

I don´t know any more than that, as i´m not in posession of the spider and won´t be in the future. Pics are from the importer with friendly permission to post.

Last thing: No, it´s not a toy.  

Enjoy:



























Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## spinnekop (Jun 14, 2006)

Stefan, you gotto be kidding !!!!:? 
This is the most extreme colored huntsman spider I ever saw. Looks like an olios sp... (but i could be wrong easily)
I am not surprised that more and more weird looking species show up. There are still unexplored forrests with a lot of unknown species (Malaysia for example).


----------



## surfer (Jun 14, 2006)

*this is yellow flat spider ))*



> I don´t know any more than that, as i´m not in posession of the spider and won´t be in the future. Pics are from the importer with friendly permission to post.
> 
> 
> Last thing: No, it´s not a toy.


Last thing: No, it´s not a toy.  ;P ;P  

I had never seen so colored speciest!! It looks like some kind of candy ;P
What is the domicile of origin of this spiders?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jonathan (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello,
Very cool looking.  First thing I thoght of was that "Smiley Face" spider from hawaii (I think.)


----------



## Scorpendra (Jun 14, 2006)

it looks like a happy-face did it with a huntsman.....so cool, it's unreal.


----------



## swatc1h (Jun 14, 2006)

Looks like a Panda Spider....very rare lolz


----------



## SilentMercury (Jun 14, 2006)

Dude, that is freaking spectacular.  I have never seen anything like it.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2006)

absolutely bizarre! See one of those in the wild and it would be a bit like: "so.... that's why the locals like this tea so much...." completely surreal.. thanks for sharing that stefan


----------



## Stylopidae (Jun 14, 2006)

It looks like something from a Lewis Carol book.

Does this guy have any plans to breed, or am I going to have to slap him?


----------



## Venom (Jun 14, 2006)

YIKES! 

It looks like a cross between a huntsman and a _jellybean_!

But..a huntsman that spins webs? Very odd. Awesome spider in any case!


----------



## Blackrose (Jun 14, 2006)

Hallo Stefan

I don´t know what to say! 

*A  W  E  S  O  M  E  !*

It is always good to see that the real rare animals are kept by the real professionals!

Greets
         Andi


----------



## RVS (Jun 14, 2006)

I've actually seen this spider on another forum and people wouldn't believe it was real.


----------



## RVS (Jun 14, 2006)

http://repticzone.com/forums/Spiders/messages/633546.html


----------



## ilovebugs (Jun 14, 2006)

woa. that is amazing I would love to have something like that on a coffee table or something out where it could be seen. 

once again, amazing. thanks for posting it.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jun 14, 2006)

My question is : WHY WONT YOU BE IN POSSESSION OF THAT <EDIT> NICE LOOKING SPIDER IF YOUR FRIEND THE IMPORTER HAS SOME!!!! Please buy it and post more pictures !!!!

 phil.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jun 14, 2006)

How do you call such a spider?


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Jun 14, 2006)

That is the most gorgeous true spider I've ever seen


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi,

first things first: THANKS to all of you for your interest. Replies like this may motivate some importers and collectors to keep their eyes peeled for such strange arachnids, which should be to our all delight.

Next: sorry, i don´t have any more answers to your questions, than i have already given. 

Neither do i know WHAT that spider is, nor anything more, we´ll all have to wait till somebody will start with detailed observations.

The only question i can still answer, is why i won´t be that guy who´ll do that observation: sorry, but that´s just not my "business".
I got contacted by a whole bunch of people from around the world over the last weeks and months, who all wanted the same: just express their appreciation of some of my threads and pictures.

I appreciate such reactions much, as i do this in my spare time and who doesn´t like to feel accepted. 

Nevertheless it´s often enough hard and sometimes frustrating work, especially with so-called "new" species, wether they´re "new" in captive-care or completely undiscovered. You have to be extremely careful with setups and have to experimentate with the environmental settings, till you find out what´s needed by the spider.
I´m able to show some rather rarely seen or strange arachnids, as i´m mainly working with imports these days. As a result of this, a big part of my collection is such "new" species and i have now reached a level where i for myself think, it´s by time i slow it down a bit, if i want to keep the "usual quality".

Sure, i thought hard about that spider. Sure, i´m interested and i wanted it, no doubt. But would it do any good? Could i give this special arachnid the proper care and attention it deserves? Would i be the best choice (for the spider itself) to care for it?
Personally, i don´t think so.

My main interest is still with ctenids, Phoneutria and Ancylometes in detail. Followed by some jumpers, by Scytodidae and Deinopidae, not to mention some Lycosids and whip-spiders, too. Guess it´s just enough for now.

There´re some guys i know of, who are real sparassid-freaks and who know much more about the proper care of such spiders than i do. Why in the world should i take away this spider, if it could be kept and observed by one of those?

It´d just be an egoistic "i can buy it, so i do buy it"-behaviour, that i dislike with other people, so i´m not gonna behave like that myself. I´ll gladly do anything i can, to make sure this spider will get into the possession of one of those. Believe me, both of that guys are members of this board and will supply qualitiy pics of this species, too.

Furthermore and to draw a bottom line under this topic: if this spider should happen to be fertile and preggo, the chances of offsprings are way higher with any of the two mentioned candidates, than they would be with me, as i´ve never bred or raised something like this. The production of offsprings has to be the absolute priority with species like that. If this project should be successfull, this species will soon enough be available to everybody who´s interested.

Thanks for reading.

Stefan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jun 15, 2006)

Really mature decision, Stefan, my compliments.


----------



## Stylopidae (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh, yeah bistro...I personally expected that was the reason when I read this thread. I honestly wish I could say I hold the same restraint.

Nice to see there's plans to breed. I can put away my slappin' hand.


----------



## Raqua (Jun 16, 2006)

Stefan2209 said:
			
		

> Sure, i thought hard about that spider. Sure, i´m interested and i wanted it, no doubt. But would it do any good? Could i give this special arachnid the proper care and attention it deserves? Would i be the best choice (for the spider itself) to care for it?
> Personally, i don´t think so.


:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Stylopidae (Jun 17, 2006)

NotaSpider said:
			
		

> This is a fine board in many ways; however, I am yet to grasp most people’s thoughts as to the study, description and conservation of each species.


This is simply a difference in philosophy. The way I see it, the pet trade is a way to keep a back-up gene bank in case the species happens to go extinct in the wild. There are thousands of individuals of the species in thousands of locations around the world, guarrenteeing that if something happened to their native habitat we could rebuild at least somewhat.


----------



## NotaSpider (Jun 17, 2006)

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> This is simply a difference in philosophy. The way I see it, the pet trade is a way to keep a back-up gene bank in case the species happens to go extinct in the wild. There are thousands of individuals of the species in thousands of locations around the world, guarrenteeing that if something happened to their native habitat we could rebuild at least somewhat.



Sorry, I have no guts. :8o I deleted my post because I thought I was being a bit controversial. 

You have a point.  It worries me a little, however.  It is a bit like the fossil trade.  Sometimes people are more interested in owning rather than 'knowing'.

I suppose in an ideal world one need not inhibit the other.


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi,

@ Notaspider

I second your general idea.

However, there´s one point within it, i have my troubles with: as soon, as people get to know of the existence of certain species, they want to keep specimen of it. Guess anybody of us who´s actually keeping spiders, knows this feeling.

Now there are just two ways of getting hold of the specimen: buying wc or buying cb´s, if they´re available. The first option could indeed result in harming natures treasures.
As all of us like to think of ourselfes as ecologocical concerned indiviaduals, it should be no question, which option to go for: cb´s!
How do becom cb´s available? Well, somebody has to "produce" them, which means somebody will need at least a few wc specimen to start with.

With this special spider i see several things: it isn´t available as cb by now. There seems to be at least some interest in the "general keepers market" in this species. Now it´s the responsibility to take as good care of this single specimen as one could do, to find out what it needs and to wait if this female may perhaps be fertilized...

If this shouldn´t be the case there might be limited imports of some other specimen to be able to get into breeding. To be able to do this, one needs knowledge, even more knowledge, time, motivation, some more knowledge and mustn´t be afraid to get into efforts. This is the sacrifice you just have to spend, if you´re working with "new" species and you´re indeed aware of the given risks with keeping "pet" spiders.

For anybody out there who doesn´t like to go through this, or who just can´t do it right now, there´s still the chance to aquire cb specimen, as long as one is patient enough to wait for them. To my experience this can in some cases take several years, till all special needs of a certain species are evaluated.

So it´s just a very personal question, which option suits you best. A general "No" to the imports of wc´s wouldn´t just work, as there´re always individuals that are more than willing to take away all what mother nature has to offer. It´s the responsibility of the guys knowledgeable enough to make sure, that wc specimen are used only and just for one single purpose: breeding, to make this species available as cb´s to anybody who´s interested in it.

A part from that, i see no justification for any animal import, regardless of the species. Take a look at the exports of Grammostola rosea for an example, a shame to my opinion.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Stylopidae (Jun 17, 2006)

NotaSpider said:
			
		

> Sorry, I have no guts. :8o I deleted my post because I thought I was being a bit controversial.
> 
> You have a point.  It worries me a little, however.  It is a bit like the fossil trade.  Sometimes people are more interested in owning rather than 'knowing'.
> 
> I suppose in an ideal world one need not inhibit the other.


It's not problem, you brought up a very good point. I have the same concerns you do. I was just going to post an elaboration, but stefan beat me to it.

Kudos, man.


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jun 17, 2006)

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> It's not problem, you brought up a very good point. I have the same concerns you do. I was just going to post an elaboration, but stefan beat me to it.
> 
> Kudos, man.


Hi again,

once more, i second that, really no need seen to delete it, no offense or such taken, so don´t mind!

This world would be an even worse place, if we just couldn´t have this talked through.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Omega (Jun 17, 2006)

that is totally unreal!!  looks like candy!!

 

I would seriously run away like a little school girl if i saw that in the wild...


----------



## Arachnophilist (Oct 21, 2006)

I really admire everyones responsible standpoints on this subject. and self control! I agree that in the hobby we have the power to study and maintain species that we currently know nothing about I think by keeping alot of these rare and unique spiders we are given the opportunity to get some insight into the balance of the ecosystems they come from. and what exactly they require to survive. which will allow us to identify what needs to be preserved in order for them to thrive in the wild. and re-populate if necessary.
It makes me feel good to know that people out there are using this kind of responsibility with new sp. and not just taking what they please from nature before we know how many there are and how to properly care for them. :clap: :clap:  for everyone who choses to use their power and judgement wisely!!

Christpher


----------



## Stylopidae (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm gonna bump this up for some of our newer members/dealers.


----------



## Stefan2209 (Nov 30, 2007)

Cheshire said:


> I'm gonna bump this up for some of our newer members/dealers.


For the members: yes.

For the dealers: no.

My 2 cent.... ;P 

Still waiting for pictures of Heteropoda lunula from the US, let alone this species....  

Stefan


----------



## Stylopidae (Nov 30, 2007)

Stefan2209 said:


> For the members: yes.
> 
> For the dealers: no.
> 
> ...


I figure that if there's a dealer who specializes in heteropoda who would have a *genuine* interest in obtaining them and breeding them, I wouldn't have a problem with that.

I've never heard of _H. lunula_.

Any info?


----------



## Stefan2209 (Nov 30, 2007)

Cheshire said:


> I figure that if there's a dealer who specializes in heteropoda who would have a *genuine* interest in obtaining them and breeding them, I wouldn't have a problem with that.
> 
> I've never heard of _H. lunula_.
> 
> Any info?



Hi,

i´m in touch with some people who you could dub "knowledgeable", including Peter Jäger....

Nevertheless, i have severe doubts that it´ll be that easy to get hold of specimens....  
.... let alone breeding those - guess you don´t know too much about their life style?

Check my threads for info about H. lunula.

Check "Arachnoporiums" announcements: WHERE IS PROOF?

Amused Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Stylopidae (Nov 30, 2007)

Stefan2209 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i´m in touch with some people who you could dub "knowledgeable", including Peter Jäger....
> 
> ...


I don't know anything about them. I was hoping you might have dredged up a bit more info since then.

I tried searching for 'Where is proof' and came right back here in the search.

I'll try looking at Arachnoporium's posts.


----------



## Cerbera (Nov 30, 2007)

bistrobob85 said:


> How do you call such a spider?


Colin ? Or Dave.


----------



## buthus (Nov 30, 2007)

I bet that mother is toxic as all heck.  
So, Cheshire, if we somehow collected one and offered it to you as long as you conducted a bite test on yourself ..would you seal that deal?  :?  ...


----------



## Pulk (Nov 30, 2007)

I've found pictures of this spider (I think) before and they had a species name, but I can't find it again


----------



## Cyanea (Nov 30, 2007)

that's impressive!!!
but where are the eyes??


----------



## Stefan2209 (Dec 1, 2007)

Cheshire said:


> I don't know anything about them. I was hoping you might have dredged up a bit more info since then.
> 
> I tried searching for 'Where is proof' and came right back here in the search.
> 
> I'll try looking at Arachnoporium's posts.


Hi,

more info had been dug up back then through my buddy who had taken care about that specimen.

Just because of WHAT was found we decided to not publish this, as the species is fragile.

Neither will anyone from our side try to get hold of more specimens nor do i hope that anyone else will ever get hold of this species again.

Some species do better in nature- this is definitely one of this cases.

No info available, for good reason.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Stylopidae (Dec 1, 2007)

Stefan2209 said:


> Hi,
> 
> more info had been dug up back then through my buddy who had taken care about that specimen.
> 
> ...



I really am a bit curious about it now...would you consider taking it to private correspondance?

I'm not as curious about collection info as I am about why they're so difficult to be bred in captivity.



buthus said:


> I bet that mother is toxic as all heck.
> So, Cheshire, if we somehow collected one and offered it to you as long as you conducted a bite test on yourself ..would you seal that deal?  :?  ...


One?

No.

A breeding pair or a female clutching an eggsac?

Depends on if they're able to be bred in captivity. If they were mildly difficult, then yes...I would as long as we were in the lobby of a good hospital.

Unfortunately, if Stefan says they're impossible to raise then I'm definitely going to take his word for it.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 1, 2007)

> Unfortunately, if Stefan says they're impossible to raise then I'm definitely going to take his word for it.


I respect everyone's opinions here but this just sounds like a challenge to me.


----------



## tyrel (Dec 1, 2007)

It's called Platythomisus octomaculatus.


----------



## Pulk (Dec 1, 2007)

tyrel said:


> It's called Platythomisus octomaculatus.


That's what I found. Thank you!!


----------



## pinktoe23 (Dec 1, 2007)

tyrel said:


> It's called Platythomisus octomaculatus.


Yup, and apparently seems to be an endangered species as well. 

http://www.naturia.per.sg/buloh/journal/010605.htm


----------



## ranchulas (Dec 1, 2007)

Truly a unique and beautiful spider!! So when can we expect it in the US!LOL


----------



## Stylopidae (Dec 1, 2007)

UrbanJungles said:


> I respect everyone's opinions here but this just sounds like a challenge to me.


At the risk of sound creepy and stalker-ish, I've been following Stefan's threads for quite awhile. If he says that he doesn't think he'd be able to raise them, that signifficantly cuts down the number of people here _would_ most likely be able to raise them.

And by signifficantly, I mean to three...possibly four or five.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 2, 2007)

> At the risk of sound creepy and stalker-ish, I've been following Stefan's threads for quite awhile. If he says that he doesn't think he'd be able to raise them, that signifficantly cuts down the number of people here would most likely be able to raise them.
> 
> And by signifficantly, I mean to three...possibly four or five.



Consider me #4 then.
My whole career has been based on keeping the impossible.  I've got a budget and a slew of smart zookeepers working under me...all I need are the specimens!

;P


----------



## Stefan2209 (Dec 6, 2007)

UrbanJungles said:


> Consider me #4 then.
> My whole career has been based on keeping the impossible.  I've got a budget and a slew of smart zookeepers working under me...all I need are the specimens!
> 
> ;P


.... and a mouth to compare, too...   

Knowledgeable folks usually sounds different. ;P 

@ Cheshire:

Mail via PM.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 6, 2007)

Stefan2209 said:


> .... and a mouth to compare, too...
> 
> Knowledgeable folks usually sounds different. ;P
> 
> ...


Knowledgeable folks aren't afraid of challenges either.
;P


----------

